# Ipad sleeve needed



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have an iPad 1 with the black apple cover. I need a sleeve that will fit the ipad with the cover on. Any suggestions for me? Preferably one I can purchase locally, since I am going on vacation and don't have time to order.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would take your ipad to Best Buy and try out their collection for size and build quality.  I didn't use a sleeve for my iPad 1, used the official ipad cover, so I can't recomment a specific sleeve.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Target or walmart would be my backup suggestions if you don't have an accessible Best Buy.  I'd ask to see their sleeves designed for Netbooks and look for one that fits the iPad with cover.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Most any 10" netbook sleeve should fit fine.

I have a 10.2" sleeve made by Tuari I got at Target for $13 that I use with my ipad 2 and smartcover.

It's got probably 1.5-2" to spare in length, a half inch or so in height and plenty in thickness since netbooks are a lot thicker than the iPad 1 or 2 with a case.


----------

